

Mesosphere and Docker Partnership - preillyme
http://blog.docker.com/category/dockercon-2/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8699957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8699957)

------
preillyme
Finally, Docker Swarm has a pluggable architecture and ships “batteries
included” with a default scheduler. To this end, we’re excited to announce a
partnership with Mesosphere to make it a “first class citizen” in Docker Swam
for landing Docker container workloads. Stay tuned for the public API in the
first half of 2015 which will allow swapping-in a scheduler implemented by an
ecosystem partner or even your own custom implementation.

~~~
wmf
Speaking only for myself, I think you're pimping Mesos a bit too hard. I also
don't appreciate comments that summarize or excerpt articles that are
themselves short enough to not need summarizing.

